# Felicidades Heidita



## Maruja14

Cumpleaños feliz.

No me bebas mucho


----------



## danielfranco

¿Qué qué pila de años dices que tienes? 
Fíuuuuuuuuuu...

No, no es cierto.
"Munchas" felicidades desde Texas. Y no le hagas mucho caso a doña Maruja: Bébela todo lo que tú quieras, que para eso es tu cumpleaños, y para eso inventaron las aspirinas y los chilaquiles, para curar la "cruda" (resaca) al día siguiente (o cualquier otro día después, cuando recobres la conciencia).

Como dijéramos por acá, "many happy returns!" (ojalá de menos otros cincuenta o sesenta, ¿qué no?)


----------



## Rayines

*¡¡Feliz cumpleaños, Heidita!!, ¡y por muchos más!*
*Cliquea aquí  *


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Sabes que.....¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡FELICIDADES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Heidita en serio sos una remambaramba. 

Espero que esto lo leas hasta mañana, y que hoy estés en tu mega-súper y recontra chipirin de hais ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡Reventón, Pachanga, Fiesta, Party, Fête!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Cuídate mucho,No tomes mucho, No comas mucho y no bailes mucho ¡eh!

Bueno y peus aquí tu regalito y un poco de comer 

na' más no te me *enchiles *y si lo haces pues te tomas *esto * na' más no te las cabes todas ¡eh!

Y tu regalito*escoje* el que quieras 
Au revoir


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Herzlichste, freundlichste, warmste, liebe Glueckwunsche!!!!
  (and do not bother to correct my German here, please)


----------



## ElaineG

Heidita, toast yourself for me!  With a lovely Spanish red and a delicious delicacy or two.

I hope your day was filled with everything you love and enjoy.


----------



## Soledad Medina

¡Muchas felicidades, Heidita!!!!  Mereces el más alegre y divertido de los cumpleaños por ser tan agradable y generosa con todos, especialmente con esta cubana despistada a quien le has sacado las castañas del fuego en múltiples ocasiones. ¡Eres única mi querida Heidita!!!   Como decimos los cubanos "eres la candela" ... más dinámica que un remolino.

Un abrazo lleno de cariño y mi inquebrantable promesa de brindarte pastelitos en Miami.
Soledad


----------



## Mate

Heidita gran compañera,
que a la sombra echa luz,
¡Feliz cumpleaños forera!
¿..............................?

Final abierto por falta de imaginación de mi parte: no sé qué rima con luz.

*¡¡¡¡¡Feliz cumple Heidi!!!!!*   

Mateamargo


----------



## BETOREYES

Mateamargo said:


> Heidita gran compañera,
> que a la sombra echa luz,
> ¡Feliz cumpleaños forera!
> ¿..............................?
> 
> Final abierto por falta de imaginación de mi parte: no sé qué rima con luz.
> 
> *¡¡¡¡¡Feliz cumple Heidi!!!!!*
> 
> Mateamargo


 
Pus es sinónimo de humor ¿cierto?

Podría ser:
...y gracias por tu buen pus 

Ahora en serio:
¡Ya me emborraché de cuenta tuya!
Gracias por el guayabo(resaca)(!) 

¡Feliz cumpleaños!
¡Feliz navidad!
Y ¡Feliz año nuevo!


----------



## heidita

¡¡¡Esta Maruja es lo que no hay!!!!

Mucha cara, Daniel, ¡pensar que pueda tener resaca! ¡¡¡Pero si sólo me tomé unas 42 cervecitas de ná!!!

Miguellillo, fántastico el regalo tuyo. Aunque en realidad no me hacía falta. ¡¡Mi joya es igualito igualito!!

Rayines, a ver si te mando algún correo que puedas abrir. ¡Qué desastre!

Aber Setwale, Du hast doch nie Fehler!


----------



## ordequin

*¡AAAHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!*
*¡NO puede ser!!!*
*¡AY, mísera de mí! ¡INFELICE!!!*
*¿Cómo he podido faltar en el cumpleaños de la mejor, la inigualable, la única, la leyenda viva de Nerd Reference, la que pasará a la posteridad por el brillo de una personalidad que nos remite a una verdadera, auténtica genio y figura, cuya agudeza eclipsará e incluso cegará per secula seculorum, dado que la humanidad rara vez alumbra especímenes semejantes ???!!!*
*Jamás me lo podré perdonar. Soy lo peor...*

*Me pongo a componer unos versos pero YA.*
(Heidi, y no te pongas con lo de la métrica, y que si el grupo fónico y la sinalefa que te conozco, ¿eh?/// Amigos: es que Heidi también epata en los foros literarios; ¿qué os creíais? )
*Esta ocasión se merece eso y mucho más.*
*Media hora, porfaplís.*
(¡Coñe! Me salió el spanglish...Dos padrenuestros y tres avemarías,..., en latín, claro.)


----------



## DCPaco

*¡Feliz cumpleaños Heidita!* (Más vale tarde que nunca )

Mua 

Paco


----------



## heidita

Thanks a bunch, Elaine. I only drank two or three (dozens) VERY SMALL beers. And, yes, many people I love were there. That's what counts!

Mi querida Sole, esos pastelillos me los tendré que tomar, ya verás, un día me presento en Miami......

Mate, ¡una poesia! ¡Eres genial!

Betoreyes, lo de guayabo me ha encantado, mi joya pensaba que era una chica guapa  (¿en qué estaría pensando?)


----------



## ordequin

Bueno, ahí va.
No te me pongas a contar que si acentos rítmicos, y tal, que te conozco,...,que esto es en vivo y en directo, que no es en _play boy_ de esos. Bueno, menos mal que tú siempre defenderás a los colegas, como buena amiga que eres.
Je,je...Tendríais que ver a Heiden Maiden sesgando cabezas en los foros de poesía, *¡arrasa!!!*


*SONETO PARA HEIDI. *(A _my way_...)

*Un día se mostró decepcionada*
*pues no colaboré con aquel hilo;*
*por mucho que éste me trajera en vilo,*
*¡lo juro, no se me ocurría nada!*

*Reíase en verso la mesnada,*
*colmaron bien de trovas como silo,*
*y a Heidi en el ya mencionado hilo*
*dejáronla muy bien ornamentada.*

*Olvida de una vez la fechoría...*
*¡doy fe que me esforcé de buena gana!,*
*no vino a la zonza memoria mía*

*cuarteto, copla o silva socarrona;*
*mas hoy que me avisaron es tu día,*
*¡mi letra le sonría a la teutona!*


*MOD QUINTANA.*

* *Para ti porque te I love you.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

¡FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS HEIDITA!

Espero que sigas conservando tu buen humor.

Víctor


----------



## loladamore

¡Heidita! Llego tarde de nuevo... así que ahí te va *otra cervezota*.

Espero que tu "joya" lo haya pasado trepado en el guayabo (en el sentido mexicano) para festejarte.

Y cuando termines, mándame a miguelillo, por favor, que por lo visto él sí sabe armar una fiesta.

Saludos,
Lola


----------



## elroy

Wie habe ich's bloß verpasst?  

Es tut mir Leid - hoffe aber, dass meine nachträglichen Glückwünsche noch gelten könnten.

Wenn nicht, wünsche ich Dir im Voraus alles Gute zum kommenden Geburtstag! 

(Oder bist Du eine von denen, die glauben, solche Glückwünsche bringen Pech?  Ist mein Wiedergutmachungsversuch in die Hose gegangen? )

¡En fin... felicidades!


----------



## heidita

ordequin said:


> *¿Cómo he podido faltar en el cumpleaños de la mejor, la inigualable, la única, la leyenda viva de Nerd Reference, la que pasará a la posteridad por el brillo de una personalidad que nos remite a una verdadera, auténtica genio y figura, cuya agudeza eclipsará e incluso cegará per secula seculorum, dado que la humanidad rara vez alumbra especímenes semejantes ???!!!*




Eso es arte y ¡VERDAD*!* 

Pero no te hablo.......


----------



## heidita

ordequin said:


> * *Para ti porque te I love you.


 
Me lo he pensado, sí te hablo.   

Y Yo te love you también.


----------



## heidita

Paco, tus felicitaciones me hacen olvidar alguna desavenencia ()y demuestran que con buen humor se puede con todo. 

Victor, de los más grandes de este foro. ¡Qué honor! Muchas gracias. ¡Y menos mal que te has respuesto de tu infarto!  (¡¡Verás los PM que te llueven ahora!!)


----------



## Fernando

Feliz 18 cumpleaños, Heidita.


----------



## BETOREYES

Fernando said:


> Feliz 18 cumpleaños, Heidita.


¡¿Cómo así?! 
A mí me invitaron fue a unos quince.


----------



## heidita

Hola Lola, ¡menuda cervecita, eh? ¡Es de las que se toman los alemanes en Mallorca!

Elroy, überhaupt nicht zu spät! Ich habe gerade erst meinen Kater überwunden! (ist überhaut nicht wahr, ich trinke nur alkoholfrei! )

Fernando, ¡menos cachondeo! ¡Eso no me da ni para cada pata!


----------



## Antpax

¡¡¡¡¡¡¡Felicidades!!!!!!!

Joé que despiste, como se me ha podido pasar, muchas felicidades Heidita, que cumplas muchos más. Habrá que tomarse unas cañinas para celebrarlo.

Un abrazo.

Ant.


----------



## fenixpollo

I didn't forget you, Heidi, baby. Who could forget such a spirited, polemic, passionate, helpful, intelligent forera such as you?  Happy Day!


----------



## heidita

Hola antpax, te has perdido las cañas....¡Ya nos las tomaremos después de navidad!

Fenixpollo, polemic, me???????  NOBODY on this board would agree with you!!!!!! Thank you!


----------



## ampurdan

Felicidades, Heidita, algo retrasadas ya, pero bueno...


----------



## María Madrid

Tarde pero.... MIL FELICIDADES!!! Y haz un poco de hueco, que tenemos unas cañas pendientes para después de navidades. Un abrazo, M


----------



## pejeman

Felicidades Heidita:

Por lo que leo, parece que abriste una extensión de la Oktoberfest en Madrid y en pleno diciembre.

Ahora a apretar el paso, para ganar el maratón Guadalupe-Reyes o por lo menos terminarlo.

Saludos.


----------



## heidita

Ampurdan,¡ un saludo para Cataluña de los madriles! 

María, ¡pero no nos dejes! ¡Que te pierdes las cañas del año que viene! 

Pejeman, ¡qué bonita tu tierra! Pero hay poca cervecita....


----------



## Fernita

*HACE UNOS MINUTOS QUE ESCRIBÍ MIS FELICITACIONES PARA TI Y NO SÉ QUÉ OCURRE PERO VEO QUE NO HA APARECIDO EL POST.... MMMMMMM...*

*REPITO: CONGRATS DE TODO CORAZÓN Y TE MANDO MILLONES DE BESOS Y CARIÑOS!!!!!!*

*Fernita *​


----------



## heidita

Fernita, ¡qué alegría verte por esta que es tu casa! ¡¡Vaya, la cervecita me la he bebido toda!!!!


----------



## ordequin

Pero ¿qué pasa? ¿Es esto como esas bodas de postín que duran varios días???

¡Jopelinas, Heiden Maiden! Sabía que eras importante, pero chica,..., 
¡puf! no sé qué decir - emplácese aquí una reticencia en su acepción "genuina- ,..., ¡me siento abrumada ante tanta magnificencia!

Bueno, al grano:

*¿He oído por ahí algo de "unas cañitas"???*

¿Estoy a tiempo?

Porque 500 km. para mí no son nada, ya lo sabes, Frau.

Besotes.


----------



## pejeman

heidita said:


> Ampurdan,¡ un saludo para Cataluña de los madriles!
> 
> María, ¡pero no nos dejes! ¡Que te pierdes las cañas del año que viene!
> 
> Pejeman, ¡qué bonita tu tierra! Pero hay poca cervecita....


 
Pues ni tan poquita. Por acá hay tamañas panzas de chelero, que no desmerecen ante las de los bávaros. Producimos uno que otro hectolitro, tantos que hasta Su Majestad el Rey don Juan Carlos es socio de una cervecería que es modelo y ha venido a visitar sus instalaciones en Zacatecas, la ciudad de cantera y plata, como dice Lolita.

Ahí te va una historia real, que no lleva intención alguna de ofender, sólo de relatar. En la ciudad de Orizaba, en el estado de Veracruz y al pie del Citlaltépetl, la montaña más alta de México, se fundó a fines del siglo XIX, una cervecería que lleva el nombre del último huey tlatoani mexica, Moctezuma. Cuando murío el _braumeister_ que había desarrollado la fórmula secreta para hacer la cerveza emblemática de esa empresa, una rubia de calidad superior, cundió el pánico en la fábrica, pues el desaparecido teutón parecía haberse llevado tan valioso secreto a la tumba. Sin embargo, al abrir la caja fuerte que custodiaba la correspondencia del maestro cervecero, encontraron un sobre que rotulado decía: "Ábrase en caso de mi muerte".

Así lo hizo el director de la compañía y en su interior encontró un pliego de papel, muy bien doblado en tercios y antes por la mitad, donde pudo leer un conciso mensaje escrito con letras góticas, cuidadosamente trazadas, que rezaba así:

"No os preocupéis. En el clima y con el agua de Orizaba, cualquier pendejo hace buena cerveza". 

Sin duda se había dado maña para aprender a hablar como los veracruzanos. 

Saludos.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Hola Heidita.
Llegue super tarde, pero hasta ahora mer llego la inviatción, en mi pais son las 10 de la mañana y ya llevo tres copas de Pato Frio.(bebida dulce pero muy fuerte), en parte te dedico mi brindis, y te deseo un muy Feliz y prospero año venidero.
Abrazos y besos. que aunque tarde van llenos de mucho cariño.

Rosa


----------

